# Battlestar Galactica "Exodus Pt2" OAD 10/20/06 *Spoilers*



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

How the hell is there no thread yet? Everyone still in shock? I have seen few things cooler than "freefall Galactica".

RIP Pegasus, you were a nice addition while you lasted. Nice tip to the Original Series Pegasus there.

-DPF

[edit] Just adding "Holy mother that was some sweet television!" Bravo Ron Moore and Co.[/edit]


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

Great episode....was pretty wild too that Osama Bin Tigh and how he managed his spousal unit!

Xblive: huskerfan


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow. Just Wow.

John


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow! That was damn damn sweet. I knew that the Pegasus would show up to save the day but I still wanted to jump up and clap when it did. A little shocked that they let it be destroyed as that was the big pimping ship. Then again the show is called Galactica. Now it's time for Starbuck to get drunk, get a haircut, and start kicking ass again.


Oh and Yea!!!! Mrs. Tigh is dead! Yea!


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Agreed. Galactica falling through the atmosphere launching vipers was awesome. For a second I thought they would land, but when they jumped I was like "Oh Snap!". I half expected everyone to get pulled 6 inches into the air due to the vacuum, instead it was just a bit windy.

Regarding Starbuck's child... I CALLED IT!!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4485745&&#post4485745


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

Damn.

Opens up a whole list of possible future story lines.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mike Farrington said:


> Agreed. Galactica falling through the atmosphere launching vipers was awesome. For a second I thought they would land, but when they jumped I was like "Oh Snap!". I half expected everyone to get pulled 6 inches into the air due to the vacuum.
> 
> Regarding Starbuck's child... I CALLED IT!!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4485745&&#post4485745


Bah! That's just what they want you to believe! She really is Starbucks's and her "mom" is a Cylon agent....yeah um...that has got to be it. Oh she is an "Other" too.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

That may have been THE best episode to date. I agree seeing Galactica falling through the atmosphere and then jumping at the last minute was bad ass!!


----------



## paul6ppc (Oct 21, 2006)

That had to be one of the best TV episodes of all time! Some great surprises,wonderful effects( galactica free falling )Great story!It is the best show on TV!


----------



## cuzzinjim (Sep 18, 2004)

That was one of the 10 best hours of television. Ever.

Magnificent.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not normally one for watching an episode of television again, especially not immediately, but to paraphrase Locke... "I'm gonna have to see that again!"


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It was a good episode. That god-awful storyline is now over. That alone makes this episode good. And for a bonus, we're rid of Tigh's wife. Now Lee just has to go on a diet and lose all that padding (which no doubt will happen sooner than it would in real life) and we'll be mostly back to where we were last season before Ron & Co. got hold of the bad drugs.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Wow, just wow...

Now we know what a Battlestar can REALLY do...


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm still almost speechless...

Holy frak is about all I can say right now

and



DPF said:


> I have seen nothing cooler than "freefall Galactica".


Fixed it for you


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

dswallow said:


> It was a good episode. That god-awful storyline is now over. That alone makes this episode good. And for a bonus, we're rid of Tigh's wife. Now Lee just has to go on a diet and lose all that padding (which no doubt will happen sooner than it would in real life) and we'll be mostly back to where we were last season before Ron & Co. got hold of the bad drugs.


I bet they will be dealing with the fall-out for quite a while...

Hera is with the Cylons...
The Cylons seriously messed with Kara's head...
Baltar and Six are with the Cylons...
Sharon is a member of the fleet again...
Lee and Dualla will be needing re-assignment...
They may have enough Vipers and Raptors now to re-activate the starboard pod...
Saul's life with-out Ellen, and his part in her demise...

Ok, I would love to see a scene where they talk about planning the drop maneuver...


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Now it's time for Starbuck to get drunk, get a haircut, and start kicking ass again.


Nope I bet she is preg before too long, she was so devastated when she found out Kasey wasn't hers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

emandbri said:


> Nope I bet she is preg before too long, she was so devastated when she found out Kasey wasn't hers.


That would be medically interesting, considering what the Cylons did to her on Caprica...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow Wow Wow

Thank goodness they didn't jump the frakin' shark and stay on New Caprica for the whole season!

Lots of new stories opened, setting up this season (although this IS ep3 already) for some interesting things, I think.


(most importantly - if Sr. Adama can shave that awful moustache and Jr. Adama lose the extra weight so he can show some booty again like last season?  )


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be medically interesting, considering what the Cylons did to her on Caprica...


They didn't have to take both ovaries or even harvest all of her eggs


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Best fraking hour of television...EVER! 

Good thing my wife was asleep since she would never have understood the geekgasm I was having over this show


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Outstanding episode! In Tigh's shoes, it sucked what he had to do, I'm actually surprised he went through with it, it had to be done. Starbuck's head will be screwed up for a while. Wonder how long Sharon will stay loyal??


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I bet they will be dealing with the fall-out for quite a while...
> 
> Hera is with the Cylons...
> The Cylons seriously messed with Kara's head...
> ...


Did Baltar and Six join D'anna or separate from the rest of the skinjobs? I wasn't sure about that ...

Where was Brother Cavill?

What was bundled under Rolsin's coat when she sat at the President's desk?

I was *so* wrong about Tigh's wife ... I thought she'd be used to leak misinformation to the Cylons, but instead she's put to death in a very powerful scene and sets up some great future stories for Tigh.

They killed Joe Maya! Roslin should be royally pissed at Anders for that ...

Preview spoiler time:


Spoiler



Looks like Anders, Starbuck, Tigh, and Tyrol form a vigilante court and sentence Gaeta to death in the next episode. I just hope they don't go through with killing him...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Did Baltar and Six join D'anna or separate from the rest of the skinjobs? I wasn't sure about that ...
> 
> Where was Brother Cavill?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That isn't Gaius, thats Gayda (sp?)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't Gaius, thats Gayda (sp?)


You are correct .... I knew that but the fingers had their own agenda. Original post has been corrected ...


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Mike Farrington said:


> Agreed. Galactica falling through the atmosphere launching vipers was awesome. For a second I thought they would land, but when they jumped I was like "Oh Snap!".


I was wacthing with my wife and when this happened I said "oh cool" under my breath.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay one more:

Emmy


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Domandred said:


> Okay one more:
> 
> Emmy


like that will happen


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Awesome Episode

I will definetly be watching this one again when it hits UHD, maybe even archiving it for future re-viewings.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

drew2k said:


> You are correct .... I knew that but the fingers had their own agenda. Original post has been corrected ...





Spoiler



I think it will come out what Gayda has actually done for the resistance


"


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

We're definitely looking at the Emmy Winner for Visual Effects this season...and specifically for this episode. I have no doubt.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

J4yDubs said:


> Wow. Just Wow.
> 
> John


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Why would all the cylon base ships stand around in a tight circle and get rammed by a crippled ship? 

for the poster who asked: Rosalyn unpacked her notebooks... 

when did Kara get all those tatoos on her arms? I don't remember seeing them before...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

To answer a question from an earlier thread: No, _that_ was the first time we've seen Galactica jump into atmo 



atrac said:


> We're definitely looking at the Emmy Winner for Visual Effects this season...and specifically for this episode. I have no doubt.


Speaking of which, did anyone else notice something different about the CGI in this one? Some things struck as being slightly changed, eg. the ships looked almost _too_ colorful (saturated?) compared to previous seasons, and something about the false-zoom/focus effects seemed subtly different as well.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Wow. That was cool. Falling Galactica was incredible. 



Figaro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't Gaius, thats Gayda (sp?)





Spoiler



BTW, it's Felix _Gaeta_.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

There goes the special effects budget for this half of the season.

Hope you like Galactica's corridors, because we're going to be seing a lot of them


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jschuur said:


> There goes the special effects budget for this half of the season.
> 
> Hope you like Galactica's corridors, because we're going to be seing a lot of them


 

you are probally right. Man-I agree with everyone-this is by far one of the greatest episodes of TV yet.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Awesome Episode
> 
> I will definetly be watching this one again when it hits UHD, maybe even archiving it for future re-viewings.


Oh gods yeah. I would pay to watch it in HD right now if they made it available.

I'm pretty sure that if they offered a SciFi HD channel for $9.95 a month I would pay it (well, at least for those months that BSG is on!)


----------



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

That hour went by QUICK!

Will they start displaying the population at the beginning of episodes again? I'm curious what the number will be.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous FX! I loved the shot of the Vipers and Raptors going past the camera real close. The addition of the weapons/drone pods on a few of the Raptors gave them a cool battlemech-like look. The launch of the Viper while in re-entry freefal was pretty cool too. "This'll be different": Understatement of the year?

So is this the point where Baltar finally assumes a role closer to that of the Baltar of the original series? 

It's absolutely stunning how good modern computer graphics are. I'm in the middle of going through Babylon 5 in Netflix and I remember thinking how cool the graphics were when it originally aired. Now I can't help but wish that they'd re-do the FX, especially everytime a ship blows up with nothing but a shower of sparks and a few small pieces of debris flying away...


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

i must agree that having galactica go down like that was genius .. it was a good way for them to get off the planet ... they were clearly outnumbered.., outmanned.. but the mission was basically hit and run.. n they did it beautifully .. now im just concerned about the shortages of not just man power but like equipment, fuel, etc from leaving new caprica .. btw.. tigh's story in the beg of the epsidoe .. omg i did not see that one coming ..my jaw literally dropped when she just didn't move again. .. its good to have BSG back.. my only complaint is that this should've been a 3 parter !! .. leaving new caprica felt tooooo fast .. but then again.. they must've sensed that viewers were not digging it ..


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

It's so weird...I watched this episode on my own, and when it was done...I was like "That was one of the best episodes of any show I've ever seen on TV"...

And then I come here and everyone is agreeing.

And I watch Lost, The Office, etc...and this show still just blows them away sometimes.

I had tears in my eyes at the end, I was cheering Pegasus...the Galactica free fall was FRAKKING amazing...beats almost anything sci-fi I've ever seen...

Tears in my eyes with Tigh watched his wife go...I mean...wow.

Just wow, that's it.

Wow.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Simply fantastic!

I loved the way free-fall Galactica left the super-heated air behind when it jumped back into orbit, and the sonic boom. Well done!

Made me sorry for people without TiVos who couldn't go back and watch it over again (and again).

And while I've always thought that Mrs. Tigh needed a bullet through the brain, the writers actually made me feel bad when she died. Great drama.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyone have a clue if and when this will show up on UHD? This one needs to be seen in all of it's HD glory!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Galactica falling through the atmosphere launching vipers was awesome. For a second I thought they would land, but when they jumped I was like "Oh Snap!".


Completely with you on that.. even though wasn't an original style of shot.. wow, it was intense, the really hit every base in this episode.

I'm with you, I all but expected it to land with flames from reentry, but the jump at the end was pretty impressive.

It's amazing how much loss was involved in this episode, I would have pegged it as a series break or finale episode since it wore me out emotionally.

Diane


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

bootedbear said:


> Simply fantastic!
> 
> I loved the way free-fall Galactica left the super-heated air behind when it jumped back into orbit, and the sonic boom. Well done!


I was bracing myself for the subwoofer to knock something off the wall when illustrating the sonic boom, but then remembered that this was the SciFi channel ...


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

super dave said:


> Anyone have a clue if and when this will show up on UHD? This one needs to be seen in all of it's HD glory!


It will eventually, but you'll probably be waiting many months at a minimum.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Wow. That was cool. Falling Galactica was incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Heh thanks!


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Why would all the cylon base ships stand around in a tight circle and get rammed by a crippled ship?
> 
> for the poster who asked: Rosalyn unpacked her notebooks...
> 
> when did Kara get all those tatoos on her arms? I don't remember seeing them before...


I first noticed the tattoo on her left? arm (have to check) in the first episode of the season, I'm assuming it's happened in the interim between seasons. My question is does it match her husband's, I can never seem to get a good look at his.

ETA: After having watched this episode I can see now that they do have matching tattoos; I'm guessing its the logo from his old team.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Weezoh said:


> I first noticed the tattoo on her left? arm (have to check) in the first episode of the season, I'm assuming it's happened in the interim between seasons. My question is does it match her husband's, I can never seem to get a good look at his.


I didn't get a good look at Anders tattoo, but they looked similiar to me. I thought instead of rings maybe they got matching tattoos at the wedding. 

This episode was great for the same reasons everyone has mentioned.

Come on next Friday!!

J


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be medically interesting, considering what the Cylons did to her on Caprica...


I don't think that's completely accurate.

Although the cylon holding her in that apartment/cell told her they took her "ovary", if that's true -- and we don't know it really is, although certainly we have reason to believe she had some type of surgery on her lower abdomen back on Caprica -- she'd still have one ovary (and many eggs) left. So she could get pregnant, although it would be harder than if she had both ovaries.

She certainly isn't missing both ovaries, because if she were, there'd be dramatic changes to her body, since she'd have no source for female hormones. Basically it'd be like a premature menopause. She'd have no menstrual cycle, be growing facial hair, etc. And if this were the case and she was taking artificial hormones to compensate, I think it would have been mentioned somewhere along the way.

--Debbie


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ThePennyDropped said:


> She certainly isn't missing both ovaries, because if she were, there'd be dramatic changes to her body, since she'd have no source for female hormones. Basically it'd be like a premature menopause. She'd have no menstrual cycle, be growing facial hair, etc. And if this were the case and she was taking artificial hormones to compensate, I think it would have been mentioned somewhere along the way.
> 
> --Debbie


This is assuming quite a lot of medical and scientific accuracy, which we've already established takes a back seat to story and drama. 

But in any case, I agree. I don't recall them saying they took both ovaries, I thought it was just one.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont post much...but WOW what an episode...how can people not watch this show...best show on tv for sure.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Holy Mother of the Gods! That was without a doubt one of the best hours of TV I have ever seen. I would pay $20 right now to see that in HD. I'll probably watch it again later today. Just unbelievable. :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: 

So were those toasters guarding the city 50 feet tall, or was I seeing things? I don't remember seeing those before.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't watch it until almost 11pm. I couldn't wait to get on here to see if everyone else was as blown away as I was. Like others have said, this was one of the best hours of TV ever.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> So were those toasters guarding the city 50 feet tall, or was I seeing things? I don't remember seeing those before.


I think you were seeing things. They were standing atop guard towers.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Ellen Tigh will be back. I think she is a cylon agent. One of the as of yet unseen models. We've only been seeing one of this model so as to not curb her effectiveness as the wife of the first officer.

db


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mrdbdigital said:


> Ellen Tigh will be back. I think she is a cylon agent. One of the as of yet unseen models. We've only been seeing one of this model so as to not curb her effectiveness as the wife of the first officer.
> 
> db


RDM had a few comments about Ellen's death on the podcast. In light of the above hypothesis, I'll spoiler it, but I suppose you could make an inference on whether she will appear again or not. Then again, maybe you can't. 


Spoiler



He said that the decision to kill Ellen was heart-wrenching for everyone, and that one of the worst parts was that it meant saying goodbye to Kate Vernon, the actress.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Ellen Tigh will be back. I think she is a cylon agent. One of the as of yet unseen models. We've only been seeing one of this model so as to not curb her effectiveness as the wife of the first officer.


I don't think it would make any sense bringing her back as a cylon. Her cover is blown. She could never reintegrate with Galactica again, unless it's some kind of awkward side plot where Tigh hides her when she reappears, since it's obvious to him that everyone else would known she's a cylon and that they'd 'kill' her (again). Tigh was able to kill his wife when he thought she was human, he certainly wouldn't act amiable towards a cylon model of her.

There are already enough exposed models that aren't on Galactica for plenty of dynamics among the cylons. They have a finite number of cylon models. Using her as one of the remaining 6 or so would be a waste.


Spoiler



As far as Ron Moore's comments in the podcast go, I wouldn't trust those either way. Anything said there could be a concious misdirect


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

wow! i actually watched this ep 3 times last night. i thought during the first broadcast that comcast had f'd up some editing becuase of that shot where they came back from a commercial break and you see galactica being bombarded up the a$$. i thought i had missed some hot scenes so i set tivo to record the next showing. during that one comcast crapped out so i set it to record the 3rd showing. i kept staying awake for it but i wasn't really aware i was......if that makes any sense. but i watched the h3ll out of each one as it was recorded. and i'm sure i'll watch it again today 

i NEVER watch an ep of tv more than once, except for star trek stuff.

the killing of mrs. tigh was awesome!!!!!! when saul's eye was big and open i thought 'oh shizz0l! he's poisoning her!'. then when she said she felt tired i thought, 'oh typical! he wimped out and only tranq'd her'. then she slumped and i thought 'frak yeah! go into the light, slut!'

when galactica jumped in and you saw the flash in the sky i thought 'wow! i guess galactica is alot bigger than i thought if you can see it so well when it's in orbit.' then it started falling and my mouth was just agape, i didn't think a single thing through that whole short but great series of events. i did think 'oh damn! can a viper take off successfully with all the wind sheer from a huge ship falling???' then i thought 'oh damn!! can they jump in atmosphere?????' 
it was _just_ so f'ing hot! i think they engineered that scene so well.

yeah, destroying pegasus sucks alot. it's definitely the superior ship and didn't need to be destroyed. instead of going to the center of the fighting it could have taken on one cylon basestar and let the other 2 maneuver to intercept it, putting off their bombardments.

how sturdy are those darn ships anyway?! i assume that the big explosions on galacticas hull were nuclear warheads. it looks it just took repeated hammering by nukes. i gained a whole new respect for their engineering abilities 

yeah, kara is going to be a little screwed in the head for awhile  maybe she'll drink more. drunk kara is the best 

it's just such a good episode! i have to go watch it again.

M.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Lots of new stories opened, setting up this season (although this IS ep3 already) for some interesting things, I think.


Actually, it was episode 4.


Anubys said:


> for the poster who asked: Rosalyn unpacked her notebooks...


She unpacked her Bible. Makes more sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

myriadian said:


> yeah, destroying pegasus sucks alot. it's definitely the superior ship and didn't need to be destroyed.


Actually, it _did_ need to be destroyed, at least for story purposes. Galactica was always going to be second fiddle while Pegasus was around. I was surprised they kept it around as long as they did, although they certainly picked a fine way for the old girl to go out.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> Actually, it was episode 4.
> 
> She unpacked her Bible. Makes more sense, doesn't it?


I was the poster that asked, and yes, the bible makes sense! (It looks a lot cleaner than the one she had on Cobol, but I guess she's using a new one. ) Thanks.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I just remembered that Laura is not the legitimate president, but she instead on leaving New Caprica in "her ship", Colonial One. I wonder how they'll reinstate her, or will the position go to the current VP? I forget who that is ... is it Tom (Richard Hatch) Zarek?


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I just remembered that Laura is not the legitimate president, but she instead on leaving New Caprica in "her ship", Colonial One. I wonder how they'll reinstate her, or will the position go to the current VP? I forget who that is ... is it Tom (Richard Hatch) Zarek?


My theory that I posted on the skiffy boards is that Tom will become the VP since Baltar is MIA presumed dead. Either way his term was at an end via death or revolution. Zarek on the other hand was in prison the four months (probably for refusing to go along with the Cylon), and helped with the exodus, so his cred with the RTF is still good. He becomes President.

However if you roll back a few episodes to the election and his conversation with Roslin during Occupation/Precipice I don't think he actually wants to be President. His out?

Appoint Roslin as VP then resign putting her right back into the Presidency. For good measure Roslin could then re-appoint him as VP (I kinda actually like the guy now).

Still politically messy but doesn't incure rebellion, another episode of elections (gag), or military coup.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I lost track of how many times I said "wow" during the episode. They really covered a lot of ground. It was mentioned earlier, but the first thing that popped into my head when Casey's mother appeared was that she was a Cylon.

Tighe managed to emote more with that one eye this season than he has in all the other seasons combined. I've been calling for a bullet in Ellen's head since her first episode. I curse Moore for making me care that she was dead. That was just an amazing scene.

Now that Baltar has run off with Caprica and the Cylons, will we get to see the Cylon homeworld? Please oh please!

Loved the visuals in this one. Unbelievable.

Now I'm off to watch it again.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I hate to post with just a "me too", but that was awesome. Many scenes had to be rewound and watched again. This episode will be on my tivo until the hard drive dies. I can't wait for the HD version on Universal.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Awesome Episode: I will definetly be watching this one again when it hits UHD, maybe even archiving it for future re-viewings.


Sigh Fi needs a high def channel. And to stop showing wrasslin.



Anubys said:


> Why would all the cylon base ships stand around in a tight circle and get rammed by a crippled ship?


I don't think they expected to get rammed. It's illogical. Besides, they're going to get reincarnated anyway.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Ron Moore's comments in the podcast go, I wouldn't trust those either way. Anything said there could be a concious misdirect





Spoiler



I don't think he has ever done a misdirect. Not that I can remember in the history of the podcast. He has even said that he's not that concerned about spoilers because he assumes that anyone going to the trouble to listen to the podcasts probably wants them. Not to say that his comment means that Ellen can't come back in any form...maybe a flashback or something. Or maybe there's a way she'll appear that they haven't really even conceived of, but I just don't think he's ever misdirected intentionally.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> Actually, it was episode 4.
> 
> She unpacked her Bible. Makes more sense, doesn't it?


I thought it was the manifests for all the ships. She is always worried about the count of the human race and I though that was what was in the package. The bible she used in past seasons seemed bigger and had a cover??


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Oh, and another thing RDM said in the podcast...he said that they better win the f***ing Emmy for the special effects in this episode.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The scene with Saul and Ellen was gutwrenching. Part of what made it so powerful to me was that those two are so emotionally damaged. They have a history of shooting themselves in the foot in their life decisions, but they always had each other--even when they couldn't stand to be in the same room together.

Like most people, I've hated Ellen for a long time, and wished her death to come soon. But, when she explained to Saul that she had done those traitorous things just to save him, I got seriously choked up. She placed her love for Saul above all other things, which gave her kind of a screwed up nobleness. Then Saul, who obviously loved her above all others, was forced to kill her, sacrificing his personal happiness for honor and duty.

Just a great scene.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Galactica S03E04 "Exodus Pt2" is the best televsion since Lost S01E04 "Walkabout". Just a two year wait to say "WOW!" again. Not bad. Thanks TV!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I vote for her pile being notebooks.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Also loved the groundfighting scene. Just some great shots. Loved it when Chief and Tigh were taking cover behind the scaffolding and there was an out of focus Centurion spraying bullets in the background. Then when they looked up to see the freefalling Galactica--what a great moment!


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> I thought it was the manifests for all the ships.


I'm with you on this one.

The reason I think so is you see her assistant put one of the pages, group of pages, back when she mentions to Laura that they've double checked all the counts, etc...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I may be smeeking, but I bet it's Roslynn's Journals.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

From the wrapping I thought it was the sacred scrolls that she took when the priest was killed on Kobol, but when she unwrapped them they looked new.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> [...]She placed her love for Saul above all other things, which gave her kind of a screwed up nobleness. Then Saul, who obviously loved her above all others, was forced to kill her, sacrificing his personal happiness for honor.


 I don't think it was out of honor. He knew that he had to do it lovingly, or the others would do it violently. While I think he had the capacity to ultimately forgive her for her actions, the others would not.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I may be smeeking, but I bet it's Roslynn's Journals.


Yes, in the podcast Moore said it was her journals.

Emily


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

emandbri said:


> Yes, in the podcast Moore said it was her journals.
> 
> Emily


I went back and checked (don't know why this is a big deal, I guess I just want to prove I'm right!) and they were a pile of notebooks...she was constantly writing in them...journals sound right...definitely not a bible...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> I don't think it was out of honor. He knew that he had to do it lovingly, or the others would do it violently. While I think he had the capacity to ultimately forgive her for her actions, the others would not.


Just reread my post. Disagree with you, but changed "honor" to "honor and duty". I wouldn't say that your reason was completely absent in him, though.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I went back and checked (don't know why this is a big deal, I guess I just want to prove I'm right!) and they were a pile of notebooks...she was constantly writing in them...journals sound right...definitely not a bible...


What were in her journals? Visions? Do we know? Since they made a point of showing to us, I guess they'll be important later on...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

jschuur said:


> There goes the special effects budget for this half of the season.
> 
> Hope you like Galactica's corridors, because we're going to be seing a lot of them


I read somewhere that all the SFX was being done in house this year, maybe that will help with costs and enable them to do more for less.

Who knows?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

jschuur said:


> I don't think it would make any sense bringing her back as a cylon. Her cover is blown. She could never reintegrate with Galactica again, unless it's some kind of awkward side plot where Tigh hides her when she reappears, since it's obvious to him that everyone else would known she's a cylon and that they'd 'kill' her (again). Tigh was able to kill his wife when he thought she was human, he certainly wouldn't act amiable towards a cylon model of her.


Speaking of which, where does this leave Sharon Agathon? I'm guessing that Galactica crew will finally accept her but what about the civilian population?

Also, I'm new to BSG so I dunno if this has already been answered but I was curious about the Cylon "hive mind". Is there or isn't there one? If there isn't, how does Sharon Agathon have the memories of Sharon Valerii? If there is, then how does "boxing" the memories of one specific Cylon work?


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What were in her journals? Visions? Do we know? Since they made a point of showing to us, I guess they'll be important later on...


THey had a whole scene last episode with her wiriting in her journal. She was just writing down current events and stating her hopes for the immediate future.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

logic88 said:


> Also, I'm new to BSG so I dunno if this has already been answered but I was curious about the Cylon "hive mind". Is there or isn't there one?


There is not a "hive mind" that has been declared yet. The closest thing is a Resurrection Ship (probably resurrection facilities as well but the ship is a space based portable version) which downloads memories from a dead cylon before resurrection and then I think those memories and knowledge is spread to other cylons as they die and are resurrected.



> If there isn't, how does Sharon Agathon have the memories of Sharon Valerii?


I think memories are shared among the same cylon model, but not across different models until downloading.



> If there is, then how does "boxing" the memories of one specific Cylon work?


"Boxing" is basically a death sentance to Cylons. That model is scrapped, terminated, and never produced/resurrected again. Pretty sure it kills other copies of that model as well. We haven't seen it yet, it's only been talked about.

SPOILER: One model will be "boxed" in an upcoming episode.

We still don't know a lot about the Cylon culture but in the next few episodes we'll get some more information as Baltar is going to be stuck with Cylons on a baseship.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

hefe said:


> Oh, and another thing RDM said in the podcast...he said that they better win the f***ing Emmy for the special effects in this episode.


No kidding.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Domandred said:


> "Boxing" is basically a death sentance to Cylons. That model is scrapped, terminated, and never produced/resurrected again. Pretty sure it kills other copies of that model as well. We haven't seen it yet, it's only been talked about.


No, boxing is just putting away one individual Cylon. It would seem that members of a model do share memories to some extent (e.g., Sharons who were not on Galactica with the Chief remember their relationship); this probably happens during the ressurection process, assuming the writers have thought it through (not a given, I'm afraid), and perhaps the boxing is a way to prevent a defective example from infecting the rest of her model.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

I backed up a couple of times on this line at the end in the landing bay. When the cheif saw startbuck he said "Oh my God" singular (either I missed the S, my hearing) now either this was a line flub or is their more?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

nedthelab said:


> I backed up a couple of times on this line at the end in the landing bay. When the cheif saw startbuck he said "Oh my God" singular (either I missed the S, my hearing) now either this was a line flub or is their more?


You didn't hear the line correctly - he definitely said "oh my gods", as far as I can tell.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I think Baltar is going to take a more dominant role like he had in the original. They admitted that he was right in his assessments so I think they are going to defer to him in the future when what they are doing concerns the humans.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Great, great, great special effects in this episode.

Even the little things in this episode were great, like Adama getting his game face back.

If battlestar Galactica can kill off Ellen Tigh, maybe Smallville can kill off Lana Lang.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, boxing is just putting away one individual Cylon. perhaps the boxing is a way to prevent a defective example from infecting the rest of her model.


This is a possibility as well, but taking a look at some spoilers from an upcoming episode it sounds like it gets rid of the whole model line. Could go one way or another though depending on how the spoiler is interpreted.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> I think Baltar is going to take a more dominant role like he had in the original.


I predict a throne in Baltar's future.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jschuur said:


> I predict a throne in Baltar's future.


By your command.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> If battlestar Galactica can kill off Ellen Tigh, maybe Smallville can kill off Lana Lang.


If they can convince Smallville to do that (and she stays dead and out of the weekly episodes in any manner) I would bow down before the BSG Gods in supplication.


----------



## AngryJohnny (May 20, 2002)

Ladd Morse said:


> I was bracing myself for the subwoofer to knock something off the wall when illustrating the sonic boom, but then remembered that this was the SciFi channel ...


me too! comeon SciFi HD! please...

frackin awesome


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> If they can convince Smallville to do that (and she stays dead and out of the weekly episodes in any manner) I would bow down before the BSG Gods in supplication.


Church!


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

I agree with everyone...GREAT ep!!

A few questions though...

1. Since Hera is so important wouldn't it seem more prudent for Roslin to have kept her and Maya with her AND in HER sights? This is the main one that really makes no sense to me any way you look at it...from a logistic, security, etc, etc, etc stand point.

2. Why did they need to wait for Roslin to say she was ready to go before they took off? I guess this part is just me not realzing that she was only talking to herself and not to the pilot or to someone else who went and told the pilot to take off. It just seems like they'd be shoving people in as fast as possible and getting the heck out of there!!!

3. Did it seem to anyone else that Anders took a forever to get to Kara after she went to get Casey? Especially since he was right there holding her when she split? And I am guessing he can keep up with her step-for-step.

Yes the Galactica jump was very cool, but I was loving the Viper's launching!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What were in her journals? Visions? Do we know? Since they made a point of showing to us, I guess they'll be important later on...


well, throughout the first 3 eps, we've seen her writing in those notebooks...I'm guessing documenting what is going on...since the producer called them "journals", I guess that's what is in them...

which is pretty stupid since she was part of the insurgency and the notes/journals would have been a serious security breach!

as for the hive mind, I think memories are just data to the cylons...an analogy for humans would be like one person reading another's autobiography...so that is how they share memories...I don't think it's restricted to within models...I think all the memories can be shared between all the models...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Due to a series of minor events, I ended up not watching this episode until today.

Those of you that have seen the episode can say this is easily one of the biggest mistakes in my life.

Like so many other folks here, I thought this was one of the best hours of television in the history of the medium. I said "Wow" as well, during the Galactica Freefall and when Pegasus came in and saved the day. Even though I saw the Pegasus thing coming from the moment Lee and Dualla were talking about being left behind at the start of the episode, and the whole thing was telegraphed the whole way... the emotional impact of Pegasus showing up was still full-on. It was positively incredible. 

I need to watch this again.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Did Priestess Honey Bunny get off the rock? (New Caprica, not the drugs)


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Billyh1026 said:


> 1. Since Hera is so important wouldn't it seem more prudent for Roslin to have kept her and Maya with her AND in HER sights? This is the main one that really makes no sense to me any way you look at it...from a logistic, security, etc, etc, etc stand point.


If the child was with her and heavily guarded it would have given away the importance of the child. "Why is that child with the ex-pres?" Better to keep her on the down low. 



Billyh1026 said:


> 3. Did it seem to anyone else that Anders took a forever to get to Kara after she went to get Casey? Especially since he was right there holding her when she split? And I am guessing he can keep up with her step-for-step.


That one was strange. I kept asking "what happened to Anders?" during that scene.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That. Was. Frakkin'. Awesome.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Did Priestess Honey Bunny get off the rock? (New Caprica, not the drugs)


since she was with Baltar, and since Baltar cannot be dead, I'd say she got off the rock just fine...


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I must add to what others said ... WOW ...
I think my jaw dropped when BG started free-falling through the athmosphere. This was probably one of the most powerful spaceship-related scenes ever made, and one of the best episodes of sci-fi tv ever.

On to Ellen ... I was kinda sad to see her go ... She was the exact opposite of Tigh ...and did stupid/mean/evil things for the best of all reasons. Tigh did not give a damn about the individual person (suicide bomber, marketplace) - he was willing to sacrifice anyone in order to win. Ellen on the other hand only cared about Tigh - even if it meant loosing everything. It seems very human. And .. had she not cared about Tigh, he would not have been able to run the resistance, and would have probably rotted away in detention cell ...
Unfortunately its men like Tigh - who are willing to sacrifice others - that win wars ... as sad as it may be. What I don't get is why she needed to be killed off when they were a few days (hours) away from being rescued - they just needed to lock her up for a while. It looked like petty revenge ... which is pretty stupid at this point. I have a feeling Tigh will be haunted by her death for a long time to come ...

Anders did take too long to find Starbuck ... and ... why did Starbuck wait so long before knifing the cylon?

And where is Gaeta???


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

secondclaw said:


> And where is Gaeta???


He got off the raptor that Tigh was on.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Figaro said:


> He got off the raptor that Tigh was on.


I'm not sure if he was on the same one, all I saw was that Tigh passed him in the docking bay crowd (and Gaeta kind of backed away and tried not to attract his notice).

Preview spoiler:


Spoiler



Looks like Gaeta is one of the ones rounded up by the vigilante death-squads. I wonder if he'll be able to talk his way out of it with the dog-bowl thing?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Billyh1026 said:


> 3. Did it seem to anyone else that Anders took a forever to get to Kara after she went to get Casey? Especially since he was right there holding her when she split? And I am guessing he can keep up with her step-for-step.


That did seem weird, although if he lost sight of her he might not have remembered which cell she had been in. He could have spent that time searching all the similar apartment-units for her.



> Yes the Galactica jump was very cool, but I was loving the Viper's launching!!


Yeah, nevermind that with them launching sideways while Galactica is in free-fall in atmo, the "wind" probably would have torn them apart when they were halfway out of the tubes. At the very least it should have sent them tumbling...


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

J4yDubs said:


> If the child was with her and heavily guarded it would have given away the importance of the child. "Why is that child with the ex-pres?" Better to keep her on the down low.


Well actually, in hindsight, it really didn't do a lot for the kid. 

I wonder if they would be able to "download" proof that the child is alive to Galactica Boomer?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jking said:


> I wonder if they would be able to "download" proof that the child is alive to Galactica Boomer?


Boomer had to get inside the cylon compound in order to plug into the system...so I'm guessing they can't...but there are many other ways of getting the news to her.

The problem is that the cylons probably don't want her to know about the kid...after all, all she would do is try to get the baby back...and I don't think the cylons would want to give her up...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> I'm not sure if he was on the same one, all I saw was that Tigh passed him in the docking bay crowd (and Gaeta kind of backed away and tried not to attract his notice).
> 
> Preview spoiler:
> 
> ...


He was right behind Tigh when they were exiting the raptor.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how (if) they reintegrate the Pegasus/Galactica crews and the crew they just rescued from New Caprica. Presumably Tigh will return as XO, and it looks like Helo is now the new Mr. Gaeta. But how will Gaeta fit in (or will he) and how will Starbuck/Apollo fit into the current command structure where Cat is CAG? Or will Apollo serve as CAG since he's the second highest ranking officer, isn't he?

Galactica just got a lot smaller.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

I loved this episode.

When Pegasus first jumped in he goes something like "Damn you Lee...thank you Lee".

Just a small continuity error...Adama injured his hand in the attack yet when he was shaving it was all better...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> Just a small continuity error...Adama injured his hand in the attack yet when he was shaving it was all better...


But we don't know how much time had elapsed or how good their medical tech is.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Big_Daddy said:


> It will be interesting to see how (if) they reintegrate the Pegasus/Galactica crews and the crew they just rescued from New Caprica. Presumably Tigh will return as XO, and it looks like Helo is now the new Mr. Gaeta. But how will Gaeta fit in (or will he) and how will Starbuck/Apollo fit into the current command structure where Cat is CAG? Or will Apollo serve as CAG since he's the second highest ranking officer, isn't he?
> 
> Galactica just got a lot smaller.


Helo is a higher rank than Gaeta...he's not really trained to do Gaeta's job (he is trained to fly on raptors)...he only did that job out of necessity...I'm sure he'd be more than happy to go back to the flying, where he belongs...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Helo is a higher rank than Gaeta...he's not really trained to do Gaeta's job (he is trained to fly on raptors)...he only did that job out of necessity...I'm sure he'd be more than happy to go back to the flying, where he belongs...


When did he ever fly? I thought he was a navigator of sorts.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Figaro said:


> When did he ever fly? I thought he was a navigator of sorts.


yes, he's the navigator on a raptor (with Boomer as the pilot)...he's not a command center officer...


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> yes, he's the navigator on a raptor (with Boomer as the pilot)...he's not a command center officer...


Or was before the time lapse. Who knows what impromptu training plan Adama put into place.

And if they combine the Pegasus / Galactica crew, they may have enough pilots.

The bigger question is what they do with Lee (get it? Bigger? Lee? Bwahaha!)


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

One stupid nitpick that I noticed upon a further viewing. When Loeben (sp?) knocks Kara out as he's headed out to see about what's going on with all the racket, did anyone notice that the detention cell door locked from the inside?

Hehe, that's the only nitpick I have. What great tv.

-DPF


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

My only nitpick is a request. Could they not use the Celtic music when people are shaving? I really expected Adama to bust out some Old Spice.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think I liked it quite as much as some of you, but it was indeed very good. I am a little confused as to how many humans are left now, though. Seemed like they didn't really get 40,000 or whatever the number was.

Should be some interesting stuff when they do the nuremberg trial equivalent. If they do, that is.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

DPF said:


> One stupid nitpick that I noticed upon a further viewing. When Loeben (sp?) knocks Kara out as he's headed out to see about what's going on with all the racket, did anyone notice that the detention cell door locked from the inside?
> 
> Hehe, that's the only nitpick I have. What great tv.
> 
> -DPF


/raises hand


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> /raises hand


+1


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

jking said:


> Well actually, in hindsight, it really didn't do a lot for the kid.


I didn't say the plan was well executed! 

I wonder if we'll now see the "minority Cylons" take charge since this plan (occupy and guide the humans) didn't work out so well. We learned earlier that Six and Sharon lead a majority uprising, which means there was also minority descenders. They never said whether they went their separate ways (civil war?) or kept together. Could be an interesting back story.

John


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> But we don't know how much time had elapsed or how good their medical tech is.


So maybe we'll see Saul with a new artificial eye?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Big_Daddy said:


> It will be interesting to see how (if) they reintegrate the Pegasus/Galactica crews and the crew they just rescued from New Caprica. Presumably Tigh will return as XO, and it looks like Helo is now the new Mr. Gaeta. But how will Gaeta fit in (or will he) and how will Starbuck/Apollo fit into the current command structure where Cat is CAG? Or will Apollo serve as CAG since he's the second highest ranking officer, isn't he?
> 
> Galactica just got a lot smaller.


This reminds me ... whatever happened to that Chief Engineer on Pegasus? He was a civilian that the Admiral forced into service by killing his family, and helped Chief Tryol with the Phoenix / Blackbird (?) viper they built...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So maybe we'll see Saul with a new artificial eye?


I'm wondering how they're going to handle that. Way cool patch or some high tech looking artificial eye? With their hodge-podge of science (FTL drives but no cure for cancer), I doubt he'll have use of any artificial eye. It'll just probably be a contact lens that makes it look a little techy.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm dissapointed that I have not seen express evidence that Doc Cottle is alive and onboard galactica.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Tigh will be working the pirate angle with a patch.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

There could be a few more spylons in the fleet now, since previously unknown models could have disguised themselves as refugees and lived in the camps. I suppose there could have always been some in the fleet, but you have to figure they would have given away the fleet's location by now (unless they are sleepsers). But now there could be some fully aware spylons who escaped from New Caprica with the humans.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Leoben sure is in a rut. "Damn, she killed my dumb ass again!" Dude. She doesn't love you. Let it go.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Leoben sure is in a rut. "Damn, she killed my dumb ass again!" Dude. She doesn't love you. Let it go.


You always hurt the ones you love.

Kara must REALLY love Leoben!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Leoben was correct that she would eventually embrace him and profess her love to him...he missed one tiny little detail, though! 

the pleasure she had twisting that knife was really well done...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Billyh1026 said:


> 1. Since Hera is so important wouldn't it seem more prudent for Roslin to have kept her and Maya with her AND in HER sights? This is the main one that really makes no sense to me any way you look at it...from a logistic, security, etc, etc, etc stand point.
> [snip]
> Yes the Galactica jump was very cool, but I was loving the Viper's launching!!


In addition to the other reasons posted already; Roslin was heading to the least safe of the ships. She (and her guards) were heading to retake Colonial One; the one ship they _knew_ Cylons and the collaborationist government occupied and used.

Therefore it was the ship where they were most likely to have to fight a pitched battle to recover. They might lose that battle or it might give the Cylons a chance to sabotage the ship, stranding those remaining Colonials on the planet. 
As it happened they got lucky and the Cylon's pulled out without fighting for it; but given a choice would you risk high priority and defenseless people like Hera and Maya into that situation?

And yes, the Galactica jump was very cool. The only things I might have liked to see as well was Galactica using its bottom guns to shoot up some Cylon positions on the ground. Spraying bullets out of the fire would have been cool.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

The good...

1. Adama shaving that cat off his face. His facial expressions are much better without the mustache, he emotes better.
2. No Baltar. I was sick and tired of the whole Baltar thing. At least now with the bad guys he can vacillate in a vacuum. None of them are fooled by his antics and they don't have to be polite.
3. Back in Space. It's good that they are back on the move. It makes so much more sense they way it was handled here as opposed to in the original series. This one was much better.
4. Freaking Awesome effects! Another +1 on the whole Battlestar Freefall thing.
5. Props for getting the pegasus out of the way and in a manner consistent with the original series. I also liked how the wreckage from the ship took out one other Baseship.

The Bad...

1. Ellen Tigh - Yes, she was annoying, however her loyalties were a bit twisted. I bet Tigh comes to question his decision in light of some of the things others will be accused of.
2. The Cylon baby - This has no where to go but bad. Hopefully we won't see a rapid aging scheme applied to get another actor in play. I hope this one falls into the background and doesn't keep coming up.
3. The Journal - Roslyn was compiling a list of traitors in that thing. It's going to be witch hunt city for a long while.

Questions...
1. Just how screwed up is Starbuck gonna be? Is she gonna talk about her time in the clink or clam up like last time and not say anything? She really should have told someone about the farms on Caprica and what was done to her.
2. Tigh - He's going to be such a hard ass now that Ellen is gone. Will he resort to drinking more, or just take his anger out on everyone around him?
3. Food - How are they going to feed everyone? I imagine that most of the supplies would have been taken planetside.
4. What about the Cylon sympathizers that were supposedly growing food and living alongside the baddies elsewhere on the planet?
5. Roslyn's return to power? It'll be interesting how that is handled. They may invalidate the previous election and put her back in charge. We really don't know how colonial politics works, but Baltar's staff will likely all be branded traitors and we didn't see any other political figures. I'm guessing an emergency appointment by the council.

However these questions are answered the fact is that it's going to be some good TV getting all this resolved.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

What if Kara is the mother. The other woman just carried the baby to term. Maybe ????? 

I hope Dee is a Cylon. I don't like her. That would also give Kara and Lee a chance to get together.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So maybe we'll see Saul with a new artificial eye?


YEAH! And maybe it could be robotically cool, and be removable, and remote controllable, so Tigh can spy on people!









Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danieljanderson said:


> What if Kara is the mother. The other woman just carried the baby to term. Maybe ?????
> 
> I hope Dee is a Cylon. I don't like her. That would also give Kara and Lee a chance to get together.


considering that Kara is still married, I'd say Dee is not the only problem!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> 1. Just how screwed up is Starbuck gonna be? Is she gonna talk about her time in the clink or clam up like last time and not say anything? She really should have told someone about the farms on Caprica and what was done to her.


what makes you think she didn't? the doctor told her they took at least one ovary, so it should be common knowledge...and Anders and his team helped her blow out the farm on Caprica...so that, too, is not a secret...


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

Anubys said:


> what makes you think she didn't? the doctor told her they took at least one ovary, so it should be common knowledge...and Anders and his team helped her blow out the farm on Caprica...so that, too, is not a secret...


Pretty sure that she told Roslin as well when trying to convice her to allow a rescue mission to Caprica.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> when did Kara get all those tatoos on her arms? I don't remember seeing them before...


As noted above, Kara and Anders have matching tattoos. The tattoos are their wedding ring and they form one ring when put together.



> He's going to be such a hard ass now that Ellen is gone.


As opposed to how nice and sweet he was before?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> As opposed to how nice and sweet he was before?


It'll be much worse, I'm sure.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Leoben sure is in a rut. "Damn, she killed my dumb ass again!"


And every day his clock radio wakes him up with "I Got You, Babe."


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

drew2k said:


> This reminds me ... whatever happened to that Chief Engineer on Pegasus? He was a civilian that the Admiral forced into service by killing his family, and helped Chief Tryol with the Phoenix / Blackbird (?) viper they built...


I thought I saw him in the background in one scene. I don't remember when in the ep though....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

hefe said:


> And every day his clock radio wakes him up with "I Got You, Babe."


Well played, señior.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I watched it last night. I thought it was just an incredible show, but I was sure that when I came here, there'd just be a bunch of complaints. So glad I was wrong. 

There were a few problems and faults, though... like when... eh... hmmm... or how... let me see... I know there was something... oh screw it, this was near-perfect TV. 

Even though it was obvious that Pegasus would come to the rescue, it certainly was not obvious that it would be completely destroyed when doing so. The scene when Pegasus crashed into the baseships was almost as awesome as Galactica descending through the atmosphere.

At first I was a little annoyed that they didn't use Pegasus for the rescue mission, and that it was destroyed. But even though the writers may not have intended it, and did it for no other reason than to keep the Galactica since it's the name of the show, it made a lot of sense to save the newer Pegasus for the search for earth, and send the older Galactica on a mission that was almost sure to fail anyway.

I wonder where they'll take the show now that they've almost "restarted" it for the third time...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> Did Priestess Honey Bunny get off the rock? (New Caprica, not the drugs)





Anubys said:


> since she was with Baltar, and since Baltar cannot be dead, I'd say she got off the rock just fine...


He was talking about the Preistess that told 3 about the baby (who in the beginning of Pulp Fiction with Tim Roth.) When 3 went back to the tent, it was empty, so I would assume she got off.


DPF said:


> One stupid nitpick that I noticed upon a further viewing. When Loeben (sp?) knocks Kara out as he's headed out to see about what's going on with all the racket, did anyone notice that the detention cell door locked from the inside?
> 
> Hehe, that's the only nitpick I have. What great tv.
> 
> -DPF


If you'll remember, that's not the door that was keeping her in. The barred door was out in the hallway.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I wonder where they'll take the show now that they've almost "restarted" it for the third time...


Me too. Or actually, I'd say I worry more than wonder. Everyone seems to like baltar being converted to baltar of the old BSG, but I don't really care for it. I'm not interested in watching the old BSG. I really hope they make Baltar more than a devious cylon puppet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess I must be one of the only ones who didn't think this episode was so extraordinary. I didn't watch it until this morning (early while on the treadmill using Etymotic Isolator earphones - so maybe I lost some of its impact). But I'm recording the repeat at 10 p.m (CDT) tonight and will rewatch it in the comfort of my easy chair with the full sound blasting. I agree with most that it was a good episode, but I don't think I'd rate it as one of the best. I thought the Tigh murder was a bit much (over the top, especially the dialog Saul had with the other guy - before he poisoned her) and not necessary. Couldn't understand how Galactica could withstand those apparent nukes without catastrophic destruction, etc., etc. Not a bad ep, just not the ultimate that most of you are making it out to be.


----------



## Domandred (Sep 8, 2006)

I've seen comments about the "restart" or "reset" in a few different forums. I've seen complaints about the entire New Caprica story line. Here's what I think about it. They are tied together, but had to be done. Not had to be done because RDM lost his way on the show at all.

Everyone knows the BSG story. Cylons attack, kill most everyone off, a rag tag fleet escapes to find Earth. Well if you were on that rag tag fleet finding Earth is a pretty big leap of faith. You found and left Kobal behind (a completely habitable world). You find another habitable world that is probably unknown to the Cylon. If you were on that fleet chances are you'd be saying "get me off this fleet and on the ground NOW I don't care if it is Earth or not".

The point of stopping on New Caprica was to show that the RTF can't just drop the hunt for Earth and find a habitable world. 

Sooner or later the Cylon will return. Even finding Earth doesn't guarantee safety but it's probably more safe then dropping the hunt with Cylons all over the sector looking for you.

The one year later part that a lot of people complain about? Well tell me did you really want to see a season of colonization logistics? Talk about boring television. Let RDM do the important parts of that on flashbacks instead of spending half a season more on colonization.

Sure the Cylon could have shown up right after the nuke or right after Baltar ordered colonization and we could have skipped the entire New Caprica line but then the next time a habitable world was found the fleet would be clamoring at the bit yet again to colonize it and screw Earth. Would have been the same situation, different planet.

New Caprica HAD to happen sooner or later. Not only for the show, but for the fleet. Now the fleet should be unified on staying together and finding Earth because they know if they don't bad things happen.

Finally the New Caprica arc was a great setup to the best hour of television ever. Without New Caprica, Exodus Pt2 would have been just another episode.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I had doubts about both the Pegasus and New Caprica storylines. Part of what made this episode so great is that it wrapped up both of those arcs while simultaneously making me realize they were good for the show. (Well I'm still not sure about Ensign Ro. ) The show and the characters now have a more complex history than they would have just looking for Earth and running from the Cylons week after week.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

It occurs to me that having Lee back on board with his new rank is a good thing. If something happens to Adm Adama, Lee can step up. You don't have to worry about the whole "Tigh in command" problem again.

Tigh as commander of the insurgency rocks. Tigh in command of the fleet -- not so much.

David


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Domandred said:


> I've seen comments about the "restart" or "reset" in a few different forums. I've seen complaints about the entire New Caprica story line. Here's what I think about it. They are tied together, but had to be done. Not had to be done because RDM lost his way on the show at all.


I wonder if RDM agrees with you. The whole thing seemed very much to me like he HAD lost his way, realized it, and jump-started the show. I don't think anybody disputes that the second half of Season 2 was very way-lost...

Does he say anything about this in podcasts?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Domandred said:


> Sooner or later the Cylon will return. Even finding Earth doesn't guarantee safety but it's probably more safe then dropping the hunt with Cylons all over the sector looking for you.


I assume it's been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway: Assuming the fleet can actually find Earth, wouldn't this simply lead the Cylons to Earth, making the humans on Earth ripe for annihilation by the Cylons, who otherwise wouldn't even have known about them (other than perhaps as a place of legend)?

--Debbie


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I assume it's been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway: Assuming the fleet can actually find Earth, wouldn't this simply lead the Cylons to Earth, making the humans on Earth ripe for annihilation by the Cylons, who otherwise wouldn't even have known about them (other than perhaps as a place of legend)?
> 
> --Debbie


I think the leadership hopes that Earth will be at least as technologically advanced as they are, and will have some resources to fight the Cylons.

Of course, I'd be ticked if things were going well, and my long lost cousins showed up with a batch o' cylons in hot pursuit.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if RDM agrees with you. The whole thing seemed very much to me like he HAD lost his way, realized it, and jump-started the show. I don't think anybody disputes that the second half of Season 2 was very way-lost...
> 
> Does he say anything about this in podcasts?


Um, I really enjoyed the end of Season 2, and didn't think they were lost. I really enjoy the show's ability to surprise me.

David


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

Domandred said:


> New Caprica HAD to happen sooner or later. Not only for the show, but for the fleet. Now the fleet should be unified on staying together and finding Earth because they know if they don't bad things happen.


If the fleet ever does find Earth, I wonder if they will be to scared to land and settle? Enough time will probably pass that they will just forget about this little mess though.

I think this question was brought up earlier, but who's president now? It can't be Laura since she was voted out of office. I think Zarek is president since Baltar is MIA (they don't know he went with the Cylons).

I just went to the BSG SciFi website to look up the spelling of Zarek and saw a funny Visual Studio Ad. "Cylons. Why debugging matters!" 

John


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tgr131 said:


> Um, I really enjoyed the end of Season 2, and didn't think they were lost. I really enjoy the show's ability to surprise me.
> 
> David


I'm talking about everything between the Pegasus story and the end, which seemed very aimless.

I think the finale (and the beginning of this season) were a great save. But I also think a save was badly needed by that point.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if RDM agrees with you. The whole thing seemed very much to me like he HAD lost his way, realized it, and jump-started the show. I don't think anybody disputes that the second half of Season 2 was very way-lost...
> 
> Does he say anything about this in podcasts?


He used the word reset near the end, but I've never heard him say that he thought they had lost their way. Even if it wasn't the best the show has been, they wanted to explore different directions and not always do the same thing. He has said that it was always part of the plan to get back into space with the one surviving Battlestar.

Transcript of a small bit of the podcast, with the minor spoiler of the title of next weeks episode censored out...

"...that is the end of the New Caprica chapter of our show. And, um...now we're back in space. And the search for Earth will resume...the characters will, um sort out their lives...Uh, nothing is ever quite the same. You know, even though a lot of things seem to be put back to the beginning like, there's a sense of... of reset now, we can go back, and you know, get back doing the things we've done so well for the previous two years but...truth is, things aren't the same, and they won't be the same. And as we get into next week's episode, [censored...]


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I assume it's been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway: Assuming the fleet can actually find Earth, wouldn't this simply lead the Cylons to Earth, making the humans on Earth ripe for annihilation by the Cylons, who otherwise wouldn't even have known about them (other than perhaps as a place of legend)?
> 
> --Debbie


God(s) help us, you've got me thinking about what a re-imagined Mission: Galactica or Galactica 1980 would be like.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if RDM agrees with you. The whole thing seemed very much to me like he HAD lost his way, realized it, and jump-started the show. I don't think anybody disputes that the second half of Season 2 was very way-lost...
> 
> Does he say anything about this in podcasts?


Listening to the Season 2.5 DVDs this week, RDM did kind of admit that going from a 13-episode to a 20-episode season did stretch their abilities a bit. He actually spends most of the "Black Market" commentary tearing the episode apart.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

aintnosin said:


> Listening to the Season 2.5 DVDs this week, RDM did kind of admit that going from a 13-episode to a 20-episode season did stretch their abilities a bit. He actually spends most of the "Black Market" commentary tearing the episode apart.


Sounds like they may have used the podcast for the DVD commentaries. (Does it say they did that or not?)

I remember him going on about that last season. He took responsibility right at the top, but then went on to trash a lot about the episode.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm worried that this episode was so good the next few will seem weak in comparison. If so, I don't want to hear you people talking about cancelling your SPs!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

J4yDubs said:


> I didn't say the plan was well executed!
> 
> I wonder if we'll now see the "minority Cylons" take charge since this plan (occupy and guide the humans) didn't work out so well. We learned earlier that Six and Sharon lead a majority uprising, which means there was also minority descenders. They never said whether they went their separate ways (civil war?) or kept together. Could be an interesting back story.
> 
> John


The word you were looking for is "dissenters."


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

drew2k said:


> whatever happened to that Chief Engineer on Pegasus? He was a civilian


He died last season. He got promoted to Commander of the Peg after Caine (Kane? Cane?) was offed. Then the engines were going to blow and he ran down to save the day and died a la Spock at the warp coil.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

LordFett said:


> He died last season. He got promoted to Commander of the Peg after Caine (Kane? Cane?) was offed. Then the engines were going to blow and he ran down to save the day and died a la Spock at the warp coil.


Not the same person.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well played, señior.


The word that you were looking for is "señor."


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Not the same person.


Then ignore me as usual.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I wonder if Galactica finding Earth will have either of these two outcomes:

a) in an analog of the Stargate Atlantis Ancient homecoming, they find Earth and they are so technologically advanced that they say (a la the SG-1 Replicators episodes) "Oh, Cylons? We had our experiences with those things. Here, press this button, they will all just shut down."

or (in a more BSG way, and the one I find more likely...)

b) They find Earth, and discover that it IS the Cylon home world, and there are no humans left there. Adama's face will say it all -->


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

classicX said:


> The word that you were looking for is "señor."


How'd that I get in there?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

classicX said:


> The word you were looking for is "dissenters."





classicX said:


> The word that you were looking for is "señor."


The word you were looking for is "pedantic".  

*And yes, I noticed both of those myself!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I for one can't wait to see the children of Galactica play little league baseball after they find Earth in Battlstar Galactica 2008! That is going to rock! Hopefully they can get the voice of Kitt back into a clown outfit for the Holloween episode. Going to be tough to replace Wolfman Jack though...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> The word you were looking for is "pedantic".


The word you were looking for is "literate."


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I for one can't wait to see the children of Galactica play little league baseball after they find Earth in Battlstar Galactica 2008! That is going to rock! Hopefully they can get the voice of Kitt back into a clown outfit for the Holloween episode. Going to be tough to replace Wolfman Jack though...


This BSG is edgier. They'll use Howard Stern.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This BSG is edgier. They'll use Howard Stern.


Fartman Jack?


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

classicX said:


> The word you were looking for is "dissenters."


I'm thinking of a different word right now. Wanna take a guess?  

John


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The word you were looking for is "literate."


No, no, no.

Literate would be like me. I noticed the misspellings and misuse of the words. Pedantic is the literate guy that felt he needed the correction. 

I am mostly the first, but sometimes the second too.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> How'd that I get in there?


Must have been a "señior" moment.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey, I is literate, too! A typo does not make one illiterate.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

eddyj said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Literate would be like me. I noticed the misspellings and misuse of the words. Pedantic is the literate guy that felt he needed the correction.
> 
> I am mostly the first, but sometimes the second too.


Pedantic as it may be, I just saved someone the public embarrasment of using words like "descenders" in public. 

And I don't normally post corrections, but that one was egregious. The second was just me being facetious in light of my previous post. I didn't know there would be a few posts already in between mine.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

This thread is too smart for me now.


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

classicX said:


> Pedantic as it may be, I just saved someone the public embarrasment of using words like "descenders" in public.
> 
> And I don't normally post corrections, but that one was egregious. The second was just me being facetious in light of my previous post. I didn't know there would be a few posts already in between mine.


I'm going to blame the spell checker. It corrected the spelling, but changed the word! 

Also, please stick with 2-syllable words. I'm getting confused and wasting too much time looking things up! 

Oh, BTW, it's "embarrassment". 

John


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Literate would be like me. I noticed the misspellings and misuse of the words. Pedantic is the literate guy that felt he needed the correction.
> 
> I am mostly the first, but sometimes the second too.


See, now you're just being pe...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> See, now you're just being pe...
> 
> Oh, never mind.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great episode, one of the best ever.

Someone mentioned the fact that nukes didn't completely destroy Galactica. I think it was established early in the series, perhaps even the miniseries, how strong the Battlestars are. We've seen Galactica hit with nukes before and they only did (relatively) minor damage. Either the nukes they are using aren't that powerful, or the ships are incredibly strong. Either way, we simply have to accept it as fact in this fictional universe.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Great episode, one of the best ever.
> 
> Someone mentioned the fact that nukes didn't completely destroy Galactica. I think it was established early in the series, perhaps even the miniseries, how strong the Battlestars are. We've seen Galactica hit with nukes before and they only did (relatively) minor damage. Either the nukes they are using aren't that powerful, or the ships are incredibly strong. Either way, we simply have to accept it as fact in this fictional universe.


That's pretty much exactly what RDM says in the podcast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hefe said:


> That's pretty much exactly what RDM says in the podcast.


So which is it? Pretty much or exactly?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't know, but it sounds like PodSmeek to me!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I don't know, but it sounds like PodSmeek to me!


I've actually never listened to any podcast of anything. However, yesterday my very first MP3 player was delivered (thanks to the woot off) and now I'll hopefully be getting into podcasts. I guess this is one that maybe I should be listening to.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So which is it? Pretty much or exactly?


I offer common colloquialism as my defense. 



Podcast said:


> We had some internal questions about the technical feasibility of Galactica jumping into the atmosphere and falling through the, falling...you know, like a rock through this. You could argue it either way...I mean it's all, you know...science fiction so, who knows what Galactica's made of, and the structural integrity, etc, etc... My logic was, look...if Galactica can take a hit from a nuke, and keep on moving, which we establish in the miniseries...if it can take a nuke, and still be OK on some level, this is a tough mother****** machine. So that means..if it... I can buy that it has enough structural integrity to fall through that atmosphere. It couldn't maneuver, it can't fly, that's not what it was designed to do, but I bought the idea that it could hang together long enough to just fall straight down, and then launch its Vipers and get the hell out of there.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Pardon the smeektasticity of this... but nukes in space probably aren't nearly as damaging as nukes in an atmosphere.... no atmospheric pressure wave. It's still one mother of a big boom...

Still... Any ride that can take an explosion that large, dust itself off and go back for more... that's one bad-motha... But to see one coming in, ablaze, it took me a couple of moments to realize exactly what was going on... That was an amazing scene.

Adama has a seriously huge pair on him, that's for sure.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

MassD said:


> Pardon the smeektasticity of this... but nukes in space probably aren't nearly as damaging as nukes in an atmosphere.... no atmospheric pressure wave. It's still one mother of a big boom...
> 
> Still... Any ride that can take an explosion that large, dust itself off and go back for more... that's one bad-motha... It took me a couple of moments to realize exactly what was going on... That was an amazing scene.
> 
> Adama has a seriously huge pair on him, that's for sure.


Apollo has a big pair too. A big pair of man boobs.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Apollo has a big pair too. A big pair of man boobs.


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

tgr131 said:


> ROTFLMAO!


+17. I almost snorted out loud here at my desk.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Just a quick comment on the 'reset' aspect. 

If you watch the second season on DVD and you watch it fast - say 3 or 4 episodes a night. The flow is MUCH better. Not only that but the transition from space to New Caprica seems natural (even the year jump). 

I remember watching the original episodes thinking the season had no flow and no general direction. Watching them again without the week (or more) break between each episode made things a lot better.

-Mike


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I assume it's been discussed before, but I'll ask anyway: Assuming the fleet can actually find Earth, wouldn't this simply lead the Cylons to Earth, making the humans on Earth ripe for annihilation by the Cylons, who otherwise wouldn't even have known about them (other than perhaps as a place of legend)?
> 
> --Debbie


Let's not forget that the reason the Cylons were able to so easily walk over the Colonial defenses was because of the virus that Six planted when she was working on the defense systems with Gaius. Without that virus the Cylons would have had a hell of a fight on their hands. We've already seen that a Battlestar is more than a match for a Basestar. If the humans have anywhere near the level of tech of the Colonies the Cylons are in big trouble.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

True... but the Galactica is the only battlestar left. Against a couple of basestars, it could hold it's own... but how many basestars do the Cylons have left?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MassD said:


> ... but how many basestars do the Cylons have left?


I'm sure someone, somewhere on the internet has been keeping track of how many have been destroyed during the course of the show.

I know I don't have enough geek points to even speculate.

I don't recall it ever being said how many they had to begin with, or how long it takes them to build one, or if they are even building them anymore.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MassD said:


> True... but the Galactica is the only battlestar left. Against a couple of basestars, it could hold it's own... but how many basestars do the Cylons have left?


But the question is, how many Battlestar-level ships does Earth have? When the fleet reaches Earth, Cylons hot on their heels, will the Cylons pee their tin trousers when they see what's waiting for them?

But I agree, it would be irresponsible of the fleet to assume the best. I think at this point they're only half in go-to mode, and still half in run-away mode. Perhaps as Earth becomes a viable destination, they will adjust their tactics accordingly.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the question is, how many Battlestar-level ships does Earth have? When the fleet reaches Earth, Cylons hot on their heels, will the Cylons pee their tin trousers when they see what's waiting for them?


All Earth has is Wolfman Jack. No Battlestars


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the question is, how many Battlestar-level ships does Earth have? When the fleet reaches Earth, Cylons hot on their heels, will the Cylons pee their tin trousers when they see what's waiting for them?


The Daedelus is the only one I know of. 

The Prometheus having been destroyed.

Is the Odyssey or the Korelev still around?

phox


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

1. When Gaius found the baby, we saw the Imaginary Six (in the hot dress) telling him it was Hera. Is this the first time the Imaginary Six appears while he was with Caprica Six? I always thought they were mutually exclusive. The only other time this season we saw Imaginary Six was when Caprica Six was shot in the head.

2. When a ship falls into the atmosphere from space, wouldn't it be viewed from the ground as an object streaming across the sky, not was one dropping straight down as a rock?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

dtle said:


> 1. When Gaius found the baby, we saw the Imaginary Six (in the hot dress) telling him it was Hera. Is this the first time the Imaginary Six appears while he was with Caprica Six? I always thought they were mutually exclusive. The only other time this season we saw Imaginary Six was when Caprica Six was shot in the head.
> 
> 2. When a ship falls into the atmosphere from space, wouldn't it be viewed from the ground as an object streaming across the sky, not was one dropping straight down as a rock?


1. I believe you are correct, sir. Although, is she imaginary? 

2. Not if it jumped into the atmo, and was falling straight down towards you, directly above you. You're thinking of a shuttle or some such that would be flying into the atmo with a forward velocity. I was under the impression that Galactica was literally falling straight down.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I was under the impression that Galactica was literally falling straight down.


It was. It jumped to a spot, and started to fall.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I watched the battle scene again last night. It so totally rocks.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dtle said:


> 1. When Gaius found the baby, we saw the Imaginary Six (in the hot dress) telling him it was Hera. Is this the first time the Imaginary Six appears while he was with Caprica Six? I always thought they were mutually exclusive. The only other time this season we saw Imaginary Six was when Caprica Six was shot in the head.


I thought that Imaginary Six also urged Gaius to sign the death order...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

jschuur said:


> All Earth has is Wolfman Jack. No Battlestars


and don't forget how a microwave oven took out a centurion. hmmm I'm thinking humans chasing toasters with microwave ovens. lol


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> The Daedelus is the only one I know of.
> 
> The Prometheus having been destroyed.
> 
> Is the Odyssey or the Korelev still around?


Odyssey is still around, at least as of the mid-season hiatus. Who knows if it survives the second half of season 10.

That said, the Daedelus and Odyssey aren't even remotely Battlestar-level ships. 



Amnesia said:


> dtle said:
> 
> 
> > 1. When Gaius found the baby, we saw the Imaginary Six (in the hot dress) telling him it was Hera. Is this the first time the Imaginary Six appears while he was with Caprica Six? I always thought they were mutually exclusive. The only other time this season we saw Imaginary Six was when Caprica Six was shot in the head.
> ...


Yes she did, but that was right after Caprica Six was shot in the head.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Odyssey is still around, at least as of the mid-season hiatus. Who knows if it survives the second half of season 10.
> 
> That said, the Daedelus and Odyssey aren't even remotely Battlestar-level ships.


Umm, zoom?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Umm, zoom?


They're speculating on a hypothetical BSG -- SG-1 crossover.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> They're speculating on a hypothetical BSG -- SG-1 crossover.


Ah. Makes sense now.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

<RDA as General Jack O'Neill > I knew that. </RDA>


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the question is, how many Battlestar-level ships does Earth have? When the fleet reaches Earth, Cylons hot on their heels, will the Cylons pee their tin trousers when they see what's waiting for them?


damn you, Rob...I'm trying to discreetly read this thread while in the middle of a meeting and you made me burst out laughing...I had 20 people look at me like I'm from another planet...


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

One of my favorite parts about what's going on now is how Kara and Sharon are having similar experiences and how they both will react down the line:

Kara  (maybe) has an ovary removed, is imprisoned by Cylons and made to believe someone elses child is her hybrid baby, then has that child ripped away

Sharon  gets pregnant with a hybrid baby, then imprisoned by humans who take her child away, and lie to her about the babies death. 

I think they are both going to feel severly mindf***ed and be very angry and vengeful, each one at the others 'side'. 

I'm particularly interested to see Sharon's reaction when she finds out Adama lied to her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> ...I had 20 people look at me like I'm from another planet...


Oh, like THAT never happens!


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

I watched the ep again last night, and had the impression that Ellen knew she was drinking poison.

Did anyone else feel that way?


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I got that impression myself, but we'll likely never know.
-DPF


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

tgr131 said:


> I watched the ep again last night, and had the impression that Ellen knew she was drinking poison.
> 
> Did anyone else feel that way?


Ron Moore thinks so too, maybe. There's a part in the podcast where he's describing the scene and he ruminates out loud (paraphrasing) "Does she know....? Maybe. I don't know... I think maybe she does...."

I watched the episode again the other day, this time with my wife. I keep raving about how good the show is, so she finally decided to check it out for herself. (She's now a fan). This time, when I watched it, I paid particular attention to this scene, with Ron Moore's comments in mind. It's definitely open to interpretation, but I'd like to think that she *does* know - it makes her death that much more tragic and resonant. She, in the end, was willing to do anything for Tighe - including taking her own life. "I'm ready for that drink, now..."


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Is there any discussion in the podcasts about how ridiculous it is that Kara could think the kid was really her daughter, given the girl's age? OK, they've been on New Caprica for 16 months, and it is unclear (to me at least) how long ago the Caprica Farm stuff took place, but it doesn't seem like it could have been that much earlier. Even if it was, her kid would have to be younger than Hera, and Sharon's is still an infant (in fact, Hera is probably way too young if they were on New Caprica for 16 months).

Maybe this is some of the fudging they are good at, but that just seems like a huge plot hole.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

The girl was allegedly half-cylon. I am willing to believe that the cylons could alter the aging process of one of their copies if it suited their goals. Perhaps they can do the same with a 50% cylon child.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Its been discussed before... the age just barely works .. but in this case, it may have been casting for convienience rather then finding a child the actual age the baby would have been..

either way, is really only a few months ... including the 'missing' 45 days.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Warning: Brain dump ahead:

Since the original attack in season 1 and the subsequent cylon baby's arrival, I have wondered about the cylon motivation. They started out by commiting mass genocide on the 12 colonies. We don't know why specifically but I can speculate by saying the cylons wanted to provoke the humans into looking for Earth.

The cylons make things difficult for the fleet as they make their way to Kobal but if they wanted to finish off the humans, it would have been a breeze to waltz in with 7 or 8 baseships and be done with it. So we can't really say that they wanted to kill _all_ the humans. If they had, they would would have done so by now. The only explanation I can think of is that the baby was part of the plan. Proof of this can be found in season 1 where caprica sharon is playing both Helo and her cylon cohorts.

Once the humans find the road to Earth, they are relatively unmolested until Lay Down Your Burdens. Again, I'm not really sure what the motivations of the cylons were here (as far as the occupation goes). As far as they knew, the cylon baby was dead so they had to rethink their plan. At the end of Exodus (part 2) you see the cylons willing to take off and nuke the side from orbit (it's the only way to be sure).d


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vman said:


> Is there any discussion in the podcasts about how ridiculous it is that Kara could think the kid was really her daughter, given the girl's age?


Well, I guess I could see Kara being so clueless about children that she simply wouldn't have any idea how a kid of a certain age should look...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I guess I could see Kara being so clueless about children that she simply wouldn't have any idea how a kid of a certain age should look...


How long was the time period between Kara's ovaries being taken and the end of S2.5, when time jumped ahead a year and a half?

So you figure a year and a half, plus the 6 months between the time jump and the current season, plus whatever time between the ovary harvest & the end of S2.5. It seems about right.

Greg


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Here is one vote AGAINST fast-aging. Its such a cop-out of a plot device.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

By the way... does anyone else think Tricia Helfer is an amazing actress? I actually don't find her that attractive, but she is really, really good, able to express emotions without overdoing it, and always hitting the right tone. I wonder if she's had any feature film offers?


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I actually don't find her that attractive, but she is really, really good, able to express emotions without overdoing it, and always hitting the right tone.


I saw her on a show... The Soup, I think.... she looks MUCH better in her non-cylon mode.

But you are right, she's a pretty good actress... especially in the subtle moments. I'm guessing that we'll see her in more and more things going forward. This series will probably launch more than a few careers when it is all said and done.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

drew2k said:


> So maybe we'll see Saul with a new artificial eye?


My impression of Colonial standard engineering is "Why use a slender piece of metal when a big honking I beam will fit?" Their technology seems to mostly brute force its job. There's little to no subtlety. Considering the relative primitiveness of their medical tech (a doctor who smokes?), I'd say that an artificial eye is way beyond what they can do.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Royster said:


> Considering the relative primitiveness of their medical tech (a doctor who smokes?),


people are still people...advanced tech doesn't make people SMARTER...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> By the way... does anyone else think Tricia Helfer is an amazing actress? I actually don't find her that attractive, but she is really, really good, able to express emotions without overdoing it, and always hitting the right tone. I wonder if she's had any feature film offers?


In one of the recent podcasts, it's mentioned they had to fight long and hard to keep Tricia on as a main character, and that it was well worth it. He also gave kudos to Grace Park's acting abilities and how they've gotten better.

Greg


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Anubys said:


> damn you, Rob...I'm trying to discreetly read this thread while in the middle of a meeting and you made me burst out laughing...I had 20 people look at me like I'm from another planet...


But.. aren't you a Go'Uld?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Anubys said:


> people are still people...advanced tech doesn't make people SMARTER...


Or perhaps they've invented a cigarette with none of the negative effects of today's ****.

Or perhaps they have a way to counteract the ill effects (before they trigger cancer)...

Or perhaps he, being a doctor, sees the futility of trying to extend his own life...

The simplest answer is usually the correct one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> But.. aren't you a Go'Uld?


Go'ayld?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

classicX said:


> But.. aren't you a Go'Uld?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Go'ayld?


Goa'uld.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goa'uld



phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Goa'uld.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goa'uld
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, though, we're talking about somebody who spells "Anubis" "Anubys"...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Remember, though, we're talking about somebody who spells "Anubis" "Anubys"...


Should have gone with Sekhem Em Pet or Yanāpaw, avoid all confusion.

Anyway, back to Battlestar Galactica.

I ordered my Season 1(with miniseries  ), Season 2.0 and Season 2.5 yesterday.

Actually, I ordered 2 of each.
Going to give one set to a buddy at work for a wedding present.
He hasn't seen the best show on TV.

They should be here next week.

phox


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Should have gone with Sekhem Em Pet or Yanāpaw, avoid all confusion.
> 
> Anyway, back to Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> ...


Are you sure his new wife will appreciate that?

On a side note, I never saw the point of TV show DVDs. You will watch them once. Then you will put them on a shelf, or perhaps give them away. That's a lot of money for a one time shot.

I never buy a DVD unless I love the movie and would watch it more than a few times. It's why I bought the Matrix and The Waterboy but not Titanic.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Goa'uld.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goa'uld
> 
> 
> ...


It was a typo, not a misspelling. Which is why I haven't edited the post. It's my way of saying, "My brain works well. My fingers just slipped."


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Why bother spelling it properly when nobody in the Stargate universe can pronounce it. Gould, Goold, Goa'ahoold, it's always different.

Which I like, that's how it would be in reality. They took a page from the JMS chapter and decided that by putting a random apostrophe in a name, it sounds alien, and is up for interpretation and pronunciation.

Greg


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

classicX said:


> It was a typo, not a misspelling. Which is why I haven't edited the post. It's my way of saying, "My brain works well. My fingers just slipped."


Hence the winking smiley, and my choice of online dictionary pointing out the correct spelling.


classicX said:


> Are you sure his new wife will appreciate that?
> 
> On a side note, I never saw the point of TV show DVDs. You will watch them once. Then you will put them on a shelf, or perhaps give them away. That's a lot of money for a one time shot.
> 
> I never buy a DVD unless I love the movie and would watch it more than a few times. It's why I bought the Matrix and The Waterboy but not Titanic.


I don't know his wife, but I'm sure she'll like the show, she likes him and he likes his TV.
One can only use so many toasters or Bed Batch and Beyond gift cards, DVD is the gift that keeps on giving.

I think I could watch BSG a couple times, one tends to get the sublte nuances the 2nd and 3rd time watching.

phox


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I think the cylons in general are well-acted. Humans are hit and miss... it's kind of hard to judge acting of cheesy dialogue at times. I think Starbuck, Gaff, and Stands With a Fist are really good, though. And I'm often surprised by richard hatch, although that might be the situation where you have such low expectations that anything not crappy surprises you.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

atrac said:


> We're definitely looking at the Emmy Winner for Visual Effects this season...and specifically for this episode. I have no doubt.


Yep, we called it! Emmy Winner for Best Visual Effects...for this episode!

...it was announced this weekend at the Creative Arts Emmys.

Congrats to the effect's team on this one...well deserved!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Geesh....Now I'm gonna have to find this ep and watch it again!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

This was such a great episode. I've checked a few times to see if it's airing in HD, but I'm clueless as to the scheduling so I totally missed it. I need to see this in HD at some point.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't think I'll ever forget the scene where they jump in, drop, release the fighters, and jump out. Way cool. One of the best scenes in sci-fi ever.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> I don't think I'll ever forget the scene where they jump in, drop, release the fighters, and jump out. Way cool. One of the best scenes in sci-fi ever.


Well, its not High-Def, but I just had to see it again. Here it is on YouTube...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Well, its not High-Def, but I just had to see it again. Here it is on YouTube...


Probably my favorite visual effect on any sci-fi TV series...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Speaking of that, I thought that their FTL drives required a longer gap in between jumps than what they accomplished there. Or am I just misremembering?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

busyba said:


> Speaking of that, I thought that their FTL drives required a longer gap in between jumps than what they accomplished there. Or am I just misremembering?


I'm not sure, good question. But, don't they refer to FTL Drives 1 and 2 quite often? Perhaps they used one for the jump in and the other for the jump out. They probably "spin" them both up for normal battle jumps to make sure if one fails, the other one takes them where they want to go ASAP. If the second drive failed as they were falling through the atmosphere, they would have been FRAKED.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Speaking of that, I thought that their FTL drives required a longer gap in between jumps than what they accomplished there. Or am I just misremembering?


I had the same thought when watching that clip again. They didn't FTL in, they just dropped into the atmosphere. The drive was ready to go for the jump out.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I had the same thought when watching that clip again. They didn't FTL in, they just dropped into the atmosphere. The drive was ready to go for the jump out.


Not true. They did jump into the atmo. You can see then wink in about halfway through the clip. Then they jumped out before hitting the ground. So they had two jumps withing a minute or so.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I had the same thought when watching that clip again. They didn't FTL in, they just dropped into the atmosphere. The drive was ready to go for the jump out.


I'm pretty sure they jumped in. It's hard to tell since they appear at a really high altitude, but I think we hear the jump sound effect when they become visible.

Also, they had to have jumped in because the alternative would be to approach via conventional propulsion and they would have been detected from a long ways away.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure they jumped in. It's hard to tell since they appear at a really high altitude, but I think we hear the jump sound effect when they become visible.
> 
> Also, they had to have jumped in because the alternative would be to approach via conventional propulsion and they would have been detected from a long ways away.


You also see the jump flash.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, let's face it, internal consistency has never exactly been BG's strongest selling point...they're always entirely about the moment.

It was a very cool moment, however!


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Perhaps the FTL time limitation belonged not to Galactica, but to other ships in the fleet that Galactica was accompanying?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

vman said:


> Perhaps the FTL time limitation belonged not to Galactica, but to other ships in the fleet that Galactica was accompanying?


That's right. The limitation was with the slowest ship in the fleet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> That's right. The limitation was with the slowest ship in the fleet.


Right, but they still have to do (apparently extensive) calculations before they jump, and they've established that they can't do the calculations for the second jump until after they've made the first jump (a case where the writers do something odd because the story demands it, and then ignore it when it comes back to haunt them later).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but they still have to do (apparently extensive) calculations before they jump, and they've established that they can't do the calculations for the second jump until after they've made the first jump (a case where the writers do something odd because the story demands it, and then ignore it when it comes back to haunt them later).


Maybe if they jump right back to where they jumped from the first time, they can just multiply the original calculations by -1.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Either way, this episode won a much deserved visual effects Emmy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Maybe if they jump right back to where they jumped from the first time, they can just multiply the original calculations by -1.


Heh.

Yeah, it made no sense back then...it was the (very silly) computer virus episode, where a Cylon virus could infiltrate the Galactica's computers because they were networked together (even though there was no external access). The Galactica had accidently jumped to a different point than the rest of the fleet. They figured out the mistake they made, and thus one would think they could just program their computers for both jumps, but they had to jump back to where the Cylons were, then recalculate, and then jump to where the fleet was.

It was pretty stupid; obviously, the only reason they had to do that was so that the Cylons would be able to penetrate their computer systems (which was in itself pretty stupid, but that is a different issue--not their tendency to make stuff up according to story demands and then ignore it later, but their tendency to be completely ignorant of even the most basic scientific principles).

In order to enjoy BG, it is necessary to turn off the parts of your brain that understand science and basic story structure, but they're making it harder and harder. One hopes that having the end in sight will focus their concentration and let them think more than 42 minutes ahead. If they can manage that, maybe the final season will be more than a faint shadow of the potential the show has had all along but always pissed away...


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

They made the jump before, when they jumped out upon the Cylon entrance (thus starting the occupation). My guess is they used those same calculations and jumped back to the same point they did at the beginning of the season (or, rather, end of the previous season). So you just have the FTL spin-up time.

-Mike


----------

